# 思うな



## KaleNovice

「教えに背いてはいるけど　みんなの気持ちは本当だと思うな。」

「Though it's against the teachings, I think they are really serious about it.」 Did I translate it right? The 「思うな」actually bothers me. I'm not sure if the speaker was trying to say "Don't think" or the 「な」is merely used as an emphasis or emotional indication.

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

KaleNovice said:


> 「Though it's against the teachings, I think they are really serious about it.」 Did I translate it right?  *Yes!*
> I'm not sure if the speaker was trying to say "Don't think" or the 「な」is merely used as an emphasis or emotional indication.



みんなの気持ちは本当だと思う*な*。
＝みんなの気持ちは本当だと思う*よ*。
＝みんなの気持ちは本当だと思う*ぜ*。
＝みんなの気持ちは本当だと思う*わ*。


----------



## 810senior

Yes な here is used as emotional indication or else simply takes on a way of talking, such as んだ or のだよ, as in みんなの気持ちは本当だと思うんだ(or 本当だと思うのだよ).


----------



## Flaminius

If it were the な of prohibition, it's likely followed by よ to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## karlalou

KaleNovice said:


> The 「思うな」actually bothers me. I'm not sure if the speaker was trying to say "Don't think" or the 「な」is merely used as an emphasis or emotional indication.


Yeah, it's totally depending on the context.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> If it were the な of prohibition, it's likely followed by よ to avoid misunderstanding.


I agree.

And if it were the な of prohibition, the は is likely changed to が for some reason:
「教えに背いてはいるけど　みんなの気持ち*が*本当だと思うな（よ）。」


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you for the explanations. 説明してもらってまだ分からないんだっと思うなよ！


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I know that you tried to use the expression, but it wasn't clear in meaning and awkward.

"You should not think that I still don't understand even after you explained it in detail!"
説明して*あげても*まだ*分かってないだろうと*思うなよ！　→　説明して*あげても*まだ*分かってないだろうと*思わないでくださいね！　(わかった、という意味）
（ 思うなよ is an offensive, rude and impolite expression. It's okay to use it for your close friends in colloquial settings.)

"I should not think that I still don't understand even after you explained it in detail!"
説明してもらってもまだ*分かってないと*思うなよ！→　説明してもらってもまだ分かってないと思ってはばちが当たる！（実はまだわかっていないという意味）


----------



## karlalou

KaleNovice said:


> 説明してもらってまだ分からないんだっと思うなよ！


Don't worry, Kale. That is not too bad.
説明してもらって*も*まだ分からない*ん*だっ*て*思うなよ！ is more natural and casual.


----------



## KaleNovice

訂正してくれてありがとうございます！　「思うな」ってそんなに無礼だったと思ってなかったのに、先には使ってしまって本当にすみませんでした！

PS: I'm trying my best to  write sentences in Japanese, there may be a lot of errors! Thank you for taking time to correct them!


----------

